# Solved: D-Link DWA-140 Adapter not working...



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I've recently bought a _D-Link Wireless N DWA-140 USB Adapter_ to connect to my wireless home network. I've tried setting up today, but am having a load of trouble getting the bloody thing working. =X

I'm attempting to connect it up with my _DIR-615 Wireless N Router_ to no avail. I installed the software and drivers as instructed (I'm running on Windows 7 32-bit here) and tried plugging in my adapter when prompted. The little light on the adapter flashes, but goes off and remains off after no more than a second. My PC is recognising that the device is plugged in... but I'm getting no light, nothing.

Regardless, I opened up the '*connection wizard*' and attempted to '*scan*' for my home network. The adapter couldn't find anything... not one network! (I know there are other networks next door and in the area, but it didn't find any.) I tried the '*push button*' method, but still I had problems, receiving a big fat red cross and 'connection failed' at my PC.

I've noticed if I wiggle the adapter round a bit, the light comes on for about 3 - 4 seconds, then disappears again. I'm not sure if it's a problem with the adapter itself... as like I said, even when the light is off, the PC picks up that it is plugged in no problem.

It's infuriating, as I bought the thing from eBay a while back while I was at University in preparation for coming home. If there's a problem with the adapter itself, it's £25 down the drain as I only got back and have had time to test it today...

Please share your wisdom with me TSG, I really appreciate the help! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

A familiar face, Mr JohnWill!

I took as many 'useful' screen shots as I could. Hopefully they can assist you in diagnosing the problem, though from what I can see my PC is telling me that the adapter is apparently working fine... 

(I have outsourced to TinyPic as I believe it's not possible to attach this many images...)

http://i46.tinypic.com/21ops9d.png
http://i45.tinypic.com/25t9m4o.png
http://i47.tinypic.com/ej5rlw.png
http://i50.tinypic.com/24l3c6h.png
http://i49.tinypic.com/aovq77.png
http://i49.tinypic.com/2iggn5h.png
http://i45.tinypic.com/2mow9si.png
http://i48.tinypic.com/98rrqx.png

There are no '!' or '?' icons in the device manager. I'd also like to add, I left the adapter plugged in while coming downstairs and making that previous post, and it has gotten a little warm. Surely it's doing something... 

Thanks a lot for your help!

*EDIT* - A quick update. I re-installed the drivers and, even though it said the adapter is connected in the bottom right, the installer came up saying '*WARNING - Cannot find adapter!*'

On the plus side, I now have a nice 'signal strength' icon in my 'connected devices' thing in the bottom right of Windows, however it still comes up with a blank screen whenever I 'scan' for networks and the orange LED is still out. =/


----------



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

A quick update;

I've just attempted to install the 'Ralink' chipset drivers, of which was a success. The software picks up the adapter, but it fails to '*scan*' for any available networks and the small light on the front is still off. Basically, the same thing seemed to happen as with the D-Link drivers, so I uninstalled the Ralink ones and popped the D-Link stuff back on.

It seems I'm not the only person who's having this problem with the DWA-140 and Windows 7 / Vista, but there doesn't seem to be any useful solutions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try tinkering with the properties in Device Manager? SmartScan, what does that say it does?

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.

I'd like to see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

Here are the screen shots as requested;




























IPCONFIG states the following...



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Lee>ipconfig /ALL
> ...


Changing the settings in the device manager doesn't seem to have any effect on the adapter either. =X

I also tried enabling the adapter using the wireless management program but nothing happened either.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

Did as requested and rebooted, but still no luck. Whenever I try connecting via the '*Networking*' option in Windows 7, I receive an error message stating 'No Connections Available' too.

ipconfig still gives the same results as before also.


----------



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay...

I decided to give up. I put my ancient Belkin F5D7000 Wireless Card back in and attempted to install the latest drivers.

The whole time I left my DWA-140 D-Link adapter plugged in, and as soon as the Belkin Wireless Drivers were installed... low and behold, the LED on the front of the D-Link adapter began flashing!

I checked the D-Link '*Connection Wizard*' software, and connections are now showing up and it seems to be working fine! The fix is baffling... how can installing drivers for a Belkin F5D7000 Card fix a D-Link DWA-140 Wireless Adapter!?

Right now, I'm just happy it's working. Thanks a lot for your time and advice JohnWill!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that's pretty weird all right.


----------

